# Sunfish and Bluegill



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I had an awesome night tonight at a small pond. I caught 17 panfish. They were a mix of bluegills and sunfish. All were caught on a 5 foot ultra-light pole and my secret bait. I would've kept some for a fish fry but I didn't have time to clean them tonight. I might go back and try Thursday for some keepers. I only fished from 7:30-8:30ish then the fish stopped bitting.


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

Way to go, it is always a good time to fish those big gills and crappie if you ask me!

wess


----------



## ackracing (May 12, 2004)

Last weeekend I caght a "Fish Ohio" sunfish out of a private pond in Madison. It was 9 1/2". I did not weigh it. I was using bread and worms, and caught a bunch of 8"ers. The pond is great for sunfish and bluegill, wish the bass sizes were a little bigger.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Yep i'll tell ya they are pretty fun to catch if nothin else is biting.


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

I love to target them specifically, especially right now with the flyrod.

Good luck
wess


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Fished memorial day, 2 of us ended up keeping 43 combined smallest 7 1/4" largest a hair over 10 went back yesterday with the father in law ended up 19 gills all over 8" and a 13" crappie. they were slamming foo jigs tipped with a wax worm but would not touch it if it was tipped with a maggot. Any of you guys ever experienced gills being that finicky over the bait? i never have until yesterday.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Bluegill, contrary to popular belief, can be VERY finicky at times...especially the bulls. I fish a pond south of Canton that has yielded gills up to 10" for me on the flyrod. One of my most effective flies there is a white foam spider with white legs. I can see them lie under the fly & then smash it. I can also see them reject all my other spiders, including white with black legs...maybe because the pond owner feeds them bread? My most consistent producer is a yellow woolly worm with grizzly hackle & red tail. Sometimes they hit it on the drop & sometimes on the retrieve. At times they seem to have lockjaw. I find big gills (at least where I fish) to be finicky more often than LM bass.
Mike


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

ohiotuber said:


> Bluegill, contrary to popular belief, can be VERY finicky at times...especially the bulls. I fish a pond south of Canton that has yielded gills up to 10" for me on the flyrod. One of my most effective flies there is a white foam spider with white legs. I can see them lie under the fly & then smash it. I can also see them reject all my other spiders, including white with black legs...maybe because the pond owner feeds them bread? My most consistent producer is a yellow woolly worm with grizzly hackle & red tail. Sometimes they hit it on the drop & sometimes on the retrieve. At times they seem to have lockjaw. I find big gills (at least where I fish) to be finicky more often than LM bass.
> Mike


I may have to try my white spider. Never thought it would work. Every time I take the fly rod to kendall lake for the gills, it's always the 5-8's that hit and all the fish ohio's will swim up to it, get me all excited. Then stop and turn away at the last seconds. It hurts....let me tell you.


----------

